# Tyler has Ophthalmologist Appt Tomorrow



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So I've finally made an ophthalmologist appointment for Tyler tomorrow morning at 10am for his tear staining. It's really been bad for a long time no matter what he eats or drinks, no matter how much I use eyewash and clean his face, no matter how much we work at removing allergens from his environment at home and keep him out of the pollen outside, I was given Tylan by the vet and no change, etc. I'm thinking it might be clogged tear ducts so I guess this is the best way to check on that. Going to the Animal Medical Center in NY where the eye doctor is supposed to be great. Our Malt Meet Up was there a few months ago, set up by someone who works there and she gave us cards for a 50% discount with specialists (plus I have insurance) so if this can work, I want to go for it. I just always feel it can't be healthy for Tyler to have that stuff coming out of and near his eye. I don't smell anything thankfully but it's wet. 
Would love to have Tyler in your thoughts.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

good luck on his appointment , and i would like to hear whatthey recommend or what they say , cause im going thru the same issue with dolce , it is always wet , and the tear staining is getting worse. let us know n kisses to tyler from auntie liza


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... i hope things work out... keep us updated after the appointment.:thumbsup:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck with Tyler, Sue. I'll keep him in my prayers. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We will be thinking about Tyler & you tomorrow, so please drop in to "report." I hope it is as good of an experience as we had here in Athens! and that Tyler will soon be tear-stain free! Make sure they take a good look deep into the ears!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> good luck on his appointment , and i would like to hear whatthey recommend or what they say , cause im going thru the same issue with dolce , it is always wet , and the tear staining is getting worse. let us know n kisses to tyler from auntie liza


Thanks, Liza. I'll let you know as soon as I get home. Tyler thanks you for the kisses. :wub:


kodie said:


> aww... i hope things work out... keep us updated after the appointment.:thumbsup:


Thanks so much, Stacy. Will do.


harrysmom said:


> Good luck with Tyler, Sue. I'll keep him in my prayers. Let us know how it goes.


Thanks, Debbie. I'm a little nervous, just because...... I don't know. Just because.


edelweiss said:


> We will be thinking about Tyler & you tomorrow, so please drop in to "report." I hope it is as good of an experience as we had here in Athens! and that Tyler will soon be tear-stain free! Make sure they take a good look deep into the ears!


Thanks, Sandi. I hope so too. This doc is supposed to be very well respected. A lot of the really good docs left the medical center an opened another practice together but she stayed and she's supposed to be terrific. I'll ask about the ears if she doesn't check. I hate anything coming near my eyes(fainted when I was young after the eye doc tried to put contact in my eyes. I could do it myself but couldn't stand someone else coming at them) so it makes me a little on edge going to the appt. I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> I hate anything coming near my eyes(fainted when I was young after the eye doc tried to put contact in my eyes. I could do it myself but couldn't stand someone else coming at them) so it makes me a little on edge going to the appt. I'm sure it will be fine.


Will be thinking of you guys and saying some prayers, too. Sue, I'm the same way about my eyes, have been wearing contact lenses since I was 16 and still cannot let my eye doctor put them in my eye ... if anyone's going to poke my eye out it's going to be me!!

If they find that Tyler's tear ducts are blocked a simple flush generally does the trick although sometimes it takes two flushes. I've actually gone to a vet in southern Connecticut because she flushes the tear ducts without using anesthesia. 

Good luck tomorrow and keep us posted.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hope you find some answers and some relief for sweet Tyler. Does he act like his eyes bother him (rubbing, squinting, etc)?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Will be thinking of you guys and saying some prayers, too. Sue, I'm the same way about my eyes, have been wearing contact lenses since I was 16 and still cannot let my eye doctor put them in my eye ... if anyone's going to poke my eye out it's going to be me!!
> 
> If they find that Tyler's tear ducts are blocked a simple flush generally does the trick although sometimes it takes two flushes. I've actually gone to a vet in southern Connecticut because she flushes the tear ducts without using anesthesia.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow and keep us posted.


Mary - isn't that funny with our eyes? Just a thing I have about them. I think that I heard that she's done it without anesthesia too so hoping that's the case. If not then it means blood tests and coming back. I think they first try a dye test to see if that's it. Is that right?


Crystal&Zoe said:


> Hope you find some answers and some relief for sweet Tyler. Does he act like his eyes bother him (rubbing, squinting, etc)?


No he isn't a big squinter at all or rubber though sometimes he'll do it to get my attention and an extra pet. :blink: I've tried to pull out any little hairs that are near his eyes when they seem to be getting in and he's so good about that - unlike me who would probably scream blood murder. I guess it could be ingrown lashes too but that's why I'm going to a specialist. 

Mary and Crystal -- I'm a little nervous right now. Tyler has been making strange reverse sneezing-ie sounds today. i think I might have gotten water up his nose in the bath last night :smilie_tischkante: so he sounds what we call "schnootzy." He sounded a little snore-y last night too. I think if it was water it will work it's way out, like when he reacted to nasal vaccine but hoping he won't be jerking around tomorrow from it. Was almost going to see the vet but I'm sure it's nothing and after all I'll be at the medical center tomorrow so they can check him out. Any ideas to help if it was H2O up the nose?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sue, sending positive thoughts to you and Tyler. Hope everything goes well tomorrow. When Katie was younger we took her to a specialist too to check out her tear ducts. She teared terribly from her right eye only. The specialist found nothing wrong with her tear ducts so it is something we just lived with. Since she has gotten older she does not tear out of that eye much at all anymore.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I hope all goes well with the appointment, hopefully they will be able to find the cause.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Mary - isn't that funny with our eyes? Just a thing I have about them. I think that I heard that she's done it without anesthesia too so hoping that's the case. If not then it means blood tests and coming back. I think they first try a dye test to see if that's it. Is that right?
> 
> No he isn't a big squinter at all or rubber though sometimes he'll do it to get my attention and an extra pet. :blink: I've tried to pull out any little hairs that are near his eyes when they seem to be getting in and he's so good about that - unlike me who would probably scream blood murder. I guess it could be ingrown lashes too but that's why I'm going to a specialist.
> 
> Mary and Crystal -- I'm a little nervous right now. Tyler has been making strange reverse sneezing-ie sounds today. i think I might have gotten water up his nose in the bath last night :smilie_tischkante: so he sounds what we call "schnootzy." He sounded a little snore-y last night too. I think if it was water it will work it's way out, like when he reacted to nasal vaccine but hoping he won't be jerking around tomorrow from it. Was almost going to see the vet but I'm sure it's nothing and after all I'll be at the medical center tomorrow so they can check him out. Any ideas to help if it was H2O up the nose?


If he starts doing the reverse sneezing again you can cover his nose with your finger and hold it there until he has stopped for a few seconds. It forces them to breathe through their mouth and quit the struggle with the nose. If it was water I would think by tomorrow he should be fine once the irritation settles down. If he's still doing it tomorrow though, I'd definitely (and I already know you will) say something to them at his exam.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

We'll be thinking about Tyler tomorrow. I hope he does well and that its a minor problem. 

About the snorting/reverse sneezing, Bibu seems to do this every once in a while and I myself was wondering if it was water in his nose or phlegm. Its not reverse sneezing in itself because I know exactly what that sounds/looks like. Its as if he has phlegm in his nose/throat. I will ask his vet next time we see him.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'll be anxiously awaiting to hear what the Vet has to say. Prayers and hugs for sweet little Tyler.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lynda said:


> Sue, sending positive thoughts to you and Tyler. Hope everything goes well tomorrow. When Katie was younger we took her to a specialist too to check out her tear ducts. She teared terribly from her right eye only. The specialist found nothing wrong with her tear ducts so it is something we just lived with. Since she has gotten older she does not tear out of that eye much at all anymore.


Thanks, Lynda. Even a little better would be a big improvement. I do think one eye is worse then the other.


silverhaven said:


> I hope all goes well with the appointment, hopefully they will be able to find the cause.


Thanks Maureen. Me too.


Crystal&Zoe said:


> If he starts doing the reverse sneezing again you can cover his nose with your finger and hold it there until he has stopped for a few seconds. It forces them to breathe through their mouth and quit the struggle with the nose. If it was water I would think by tomorrow he should be fine once the irritation settles down. If he's still doing it tomorrow though, I'd definitely (and I already know you will) say something to them at his exam.


Crystal - it isn't the normal reverse sneezing. We're used to that.:blink: This is a different sound and I really think is from water up the nose. I think I wasn't careful enough with the rinse last night. I do think it will go away as the irritation subsides. Otherwise, yes I will have them check. Don't want him doing it while they're trying to do his eyes though so worried. I'll know when we get up in the morning.


Bibu said:


> We'll be thinking about Tyler tomorrow. I hope he does well and that its a minor problem.
> 
> About the snorting/reverse sneezing, Bibu seems to do this every once in a while and I myself was wondering if it was water in his nose or phlegm. Its not reverse sneezing in itself because I know exactly what that sounds/looks like. Its as if he has phlegm in his nose/throat. I will ask his vet next time we see him.


That's kind of what I think this sounds like. So either the water or he has a little congestion, I'm figuring. 


Lacie's Mom said:


> I'll be anxiously awaiting to hear what the Vet has to say. Prayers and hugs for sweet little Tyler.


Thanks so much, Lynn.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sue, Bonnie had her tear ducts flushed when she was about a year old, and that, coupled with a few weeks of Tylan powder, helped to get rid of her stains.

Animal Medical is a great center, Tyler will be in the best of hands.:heart: I'll think positve thoughts for both of you until you post an update. Then I'll be:aktion033:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Mary - isn't that funny with our eyes? Just a thing I have about them. I think that I heard that she's done it without anesthesia too so hoping that's the case. If not then it means blood tests and coming back. I think they first try a dye test to see if that's it. Is that right?


Yup, a fluorescein eye stain. They put drops in the eyes, wait a few minutes, turn out all the lights and look up the nose with a black light. If the tear ducts are open and working properly the stain drains into the tear ducts and you can see the dye in the nose. If the ducts are blocked then the stain runs down their face and you have a ... dye-stained dog. I've had tear ducts flushed on two of my dogs. The vet didn't even bother doing the stain test. The ducts were clearly visible, she flushed them out, gave me eye drops to use for 10 days, suggested Tylan either on their food or in their water, and ... no more stain. It took about 10 minutes total, no anesthesia, and well under $100.

As for the weird-sounding reverse sneezing, you might want to look at Tyler's teeth and see how they look. My Andy started doing some weird snorting a couple of years ago, my vet thought at first it was an upper respiratory infection or allergies, and gave him an antibiotic. He was fine while on the antibiotic but started the snorting again almost as soon as the meds were done. Brought him back in and it turned out to be an abscessed canine tooth. More antibiotics for 5 days (Antirobe drops that taste really awful), then he had the tooth removed. No more snorting!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Prayers for little Tyler, Miss Bow has weepy eyes, she has some staining but not enough to be concerned about


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sue, I hope the specialist is able to find the cause for Tyler's tear staining - I'll be thinking about him tomorrow and waiting to find out what the vet says. Bailey has gotten water up his noise before too, during a bath. He started sneezing/wheezing/snorting and of course I panicked and called the vet. She laughed at me and said he'd just sneeze it all out and be fine. I'd say, try not to worry too much...just keep an eye on him and mention it to the specialist tomorrow if he's still doing it by then. Good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Good luck tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you guys. Abbey went through an operation on her eyes....they enlarged her tear ducts and removed inward growing hairs. It still took about a year after that for the stains to go away. She always has a squinting problem in the sunlight.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sue, Lola had that dye test when she was spayed at 8 months. It just poured out and stained all her fur. The vet said she had no visible eye ducts at all, but I don't have hardly any staining anymore with her at all. Not sure how that helps, but just a matter of interest. Odd situation. Tearing is a weird problem. Given I am not seeing a problem, I haven't pursued it further.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

lots of thoughts going your way! Hunter hopes that his pal gets his eyes fixed so that his mom doesn't have to worry. Just a question - have you had the facial structure of his bones looked at? Hunter's bones (between eye and nose) are very sharp - almost a 45 degree angle if I remember correctly, and therefore the water from his eyes gets trapped and can't naturally dry. This produces more tears and dust gets trapped so we clean daily (as you do) but it will never go away. Make sure to ask about this too because if it's structural you might never have a dry face.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Sue, Bonnie had her tear ducts flushed when she was about a year old, and that, coupled with a few weeks of Tylan powder, helped to get rid of her stains.
> 
> Animal Medical is a great center, Tyler will be in the best of hands.:heart: I'll think positve thoughts for both of you until you post an update. Then I'll be:aktion033:


Linda, I'm hoping this might be the case for Tyler.


MaryH said:


> Yup, a fluorescein eye stain. They put drops in the eyes, wait a few minutes, turn out all the lights and look up the nose with a black light. If the tear ducts are open and working properly the stain drains into the tear ducts and you can see the dye in the nose. If the ducts are blocked then the stain runs down their face and you have a ... dye-stained dog. I've had tear ducts flushed on two of my dogs. The vet didn't even bother doing the stain test. The ducts were clearly visible, she flushed them out, gave me eye drops to use for 10 days, suggested Tylan either on their food or in their water, and ... no more stain. It took about 10 minutes total, no anesthesia, and well under $100.
> 
> As for the weird-sounding reverse sneezing, you might want to look at Tyler's teeth and see how they look. My Andy started doing some weird snorting a couple of years ago, my vet thought at first it was an upper respiratory infection or allergies, and gave him an antibiotic. He was fine while on the antibiotic but started the snorting again almost as soon as the meds were done. Brought him back in and it turned out to be an abscessed canine tooth. More antibiotics for 5 days (Antirobe drops that taste really awful), then he had the tooth removed. No more snorting!


Mary, thanks so much for the explanation of what they might be doing tomorrow. It eases my fear by understanding it. 
Interesting about the teeth too, tho my vet's seems to be very tooth aware. She's the one who rushed his neuter and extractions when she saw they were misaligning. She checked his teeth in Nov. I really think I got water up the nose since the snorting started right after I bathed him. The "up your nose with a rubber hose" syndrome. :w00t:


Matilda's mommy said:


> Prayers for little Tyler, Miss Bow has weepy eyes, she has some staining but not enough to be concerned about


Thanks Paula. Happy that Miss Bows' aren't that bad.


Bailey&Me said:


> Sue, I hope the specialist is able to find the cause for Tyler's tear staining - I'll be thinking about him tomorrow and waiting to find out what the vet says. Bailey has gotten water up his noise before too, during a bath. He started sneezing/wheezing/snorting and of course I panicked and called the vet. She laughed at me and said he'd just sneeze it all out and be fine. I'd say, try not to worry too much...just keep an eye on him and mention it to the specialist tomorrow if he's still doing it by then. Good luck and keep us posted!!


Nida - I was really on the fence today about whether I should call the vet. I said something to my son and he said, "You talk to all your dog people about all sorts of things and now that something's wrong with Tyler you aren't asking them? :blush::brownbag: So thanks for the input. I'm sure my vet would have done the same thing. We're calling him Snortin' Norton tonight. I actually think he's doing a little better now then before.


The A Team said:


> Good luck tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you guys. Abbey went through an operation on her eyes....they enlarged her tear ducts and removed inward growing hairs. It still took about a year after that for the stains to go away. She always has a squinting problem in the sunlight.


Tyler isn't a squinter just a sprinter Glad Abbey's went away.


silverhaven said:


> Sue, Lola had that dye test when she was spayed at 8 months. It just poured out and stained all her fur. The vet said she had no visible eye ducts at all, but I don't have hardly any staining anymore with her at all. Not sure how that helps, but just a matter of interest. Odd situation. Tearing is a weird problem. Given I am not seeing a problem, I haven't pursued it further.


No tear ducts and doesn't stain. :blink::blink: Okay, you've got me boggled. I guess you don't make little Lola cry. :wub:


Hunter's Mom said:


> lots of thoughts going your way! Hunter hopes that his pal gets his eyes fixed so that his mom doesn't have to worry. Just a question - have you had the facial structure of his bones looked at? Hunter's bones (between eye and nose) are very sharp - almost a 45 degree angle if I remember correctly, and therefore the water from his eyes gets trapped and can't naturally dry. This produces more tears and dust gets trapped so we clean daily (as you do) but it will never go away. Make sure to ask about this too because if it's structural you might never have a dry face.


Didn't think anything about facial structure. I don't think his is that angular but who knows. We'll see tomorrow.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

praying all goes well for lil tyler ! is he snorting today ?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thinking of you and Tyler today and waiting to hear what the specialist thinks about his tear staining! Hope all goes well and that he's feeling better this morning!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Hope all goes well for Tyler today...sending kisses from Chloe and Summer!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi keeps asking is it:

artytime:

Is Ty home yet?


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Just saw this now. How did it go?


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sue, in my thought's I'm close to you and Tyler today! 

Hope the doctor will find the problem of his eye tearing! Praying that's nothing serious!

Hugs to sweet Tyler!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Waiting for update on precious Tyler.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Checking in on Tyler.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

The A Team said:


> Good luck tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you guys. Abbey went through an operation on her eyes....they enlarged her tear ducts and removed inward growing hairs. It still took about a year after that for the stains to go away. She always has a squinting problem in the sunlight.


Pat, I had noticed my Naddie was always squinting in the sunlight but didn't think too much of it ( I squint too LOL ) BUT when I got Quincy, I noticed on walks he DIDN"T . I called the vet and she suggested we see specialist which we did. Turns out Naddie has "Iris Atrophy"...meaning the muscle doesn't 'work' to close when in bright light as it should. I was told she HAS to wear visor and/or UV protective glasses when outside to prevent 'sun-damage' to eye... and as a minor reason for better comfort. Thankfully it doesn't affect her vision.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hope the specialist has an 'easy-fix" for little Tyler!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. Well, we're back. First thing that I want to say is what an awesome little guy Tyler is. Such a trouper (or is it trooper??) He was so good through the whole examination including sticking little things in his eyes, flashing the lights and that round magnifier thing (I can't stand when they do that to me) and staying perfectly still while they did everything. He just let out a little chortle at the end like "are you done yet?(sigh)" They were in love with him and kept saying how cute and sweet he was. He did me proud. :wub::wub:

So about the eyes. They checked everything including something that they stuck in the eyes to tell how much tear vs. mucus was in the eyes, and then they used all these other pieces of equipment, I don't even know what to call them -- to look into his eyes-- one associate and then the big Doc. His eyes are very healthy other than the tear stains. :chili: And she said his tear ducts appear to be clear (but she didn't do that dye/stain test??) and that it's very common in Maltese to have tear staining, the lower eyelids are sort of turned in I think she said and small area near corner of eye just tends to cause the tearing. She said there is surgery but in her experience it's only successful in 50% of the cases and she doesn't think it's worth putting him thru surgery and under anesthesia for it. She said apparently I was doing everything right - type of water, food, eye wash, face cleaning, etc. She was surprised that Tylan didn't work for us and gave us fresh new Tylan to try. She said it usually works and she doesn't have any qualms about dogs being on it long term at just a pinch a day. She also showed me some kind of wipes to use and said she'd give me some, but I guess forgot so I'm calling about it. She sometimes gives tetracycline but says Tylan is best on their stomachs.

Sooooo - i kind of feel like I'm nowhere new. :huh: This is supposed to be a fabulous eye doc (she has DVM, MS, ACVO, ECVO after her name :HistericalSmiley but still no relief and I'm not sure why she didn't need to do the dye test, but assured me his ducts looked fine. Could she tell from using all the microscopic or telescopic or whatever equipment she was using?

I'm so bummed. I love Tyler to death and she kept saying it's just cosmetic but I can't imagine having wetness there can be healthy and not create an area that could be conducive to some fungal or other infection. Thanks for listening. I was really hoping for some better news though of course that his eyes are healthy is good news. :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue, did she look deep into his ears also? Sometimes a deep sort of yeast can cause eye issues (it is black but far down so you probably would not notice it.
I know the frustration of not knowing something---actually I don't know a lot of things :HistericalSmiley: but I mean in regard to a proper diagnosis! 
Our opthomologist also is ok w/giving something longer term---on/off/on. We haven't needed to do it but I would it I needed to! :thumbsup:
Some lines of dogs are more prone than others so maybe it is something in the breeding line.
I am babbling so will stop!
:wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

At least you know his eyes are fine. Maybe after using the Tylan again, he will become tear stain free. Summer has some tear staining and the next time I take her to the vet, I am going to ask for some. I know it is a cosmetic thing, but we would all like our babies to have a pure white face.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Even though you're still frustrated because there was no definitive answer or solution, at least you know that Tyler's eyes are fine. That's the important thing. I'm glad, though, that the doctor offered her honest opinion about the surgery. A 50% success rate isn't that great. And maybe the Tylan will work this time. I'll send positive thoughts your way.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

well good for tyler for behaving , and happy he has good eyes but i feel u on coming out with kinda the same questions about the staining n the tearing ,. try the tylan and see how it works this time around , i still thin tyler looks perfect n i see no staining .


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sue, honestly I'm surprised that she did not do the flourescein dye test. Their tear ducts are so tiny I can't figure out how she was able to determine that they are not blocked or even partially blocked without doing the dye test. The good news is that it sounds like Tyler does not have entropian and does not have a layer of skin grown over the duct. If you think you might want to have the tear ducts flushed anyway send me a PM and I will give you the name of the vet in southern CT who I have used. She is awesome and does not use anesthesia.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> praying all goes well for lil tyler ! is he snorting today ?


Thanks, Liza. His snort index has gone down from about an 8 to a 4 today so I think it's on its way out. 


Bailey&Me said:


> Thinking of you and Tyler today and waiting to hear what the specialist thinks about his tear staining! Hope all goes well and that he's feeling better this morning!!





donnad said:


> Hope all goes well for Tyler today...sending kisses from Chloe and Summer!





edelweiss said:


> Kitzi keeps asking is it:
> 
> artytime:
> 
> Is Ty home yet?





angelgirl599 said:


> Just saw this now. How did it go?





Alexa said:


> Sue, in my thought's I'm close to you and Tyler today!
> 
> Hope the doctor will find the problem of his eye tearing! Praying that's nothing serious!
> 
> ...





harrysmom said:


> Checking in on Tyler.


Thanks so much everyone for your wishes and concern. 


Maidto2Maltese said:


> Pat, I had noticed my Naddie was always squinting in the sunlight but didn't think too much of it ( I squint too LOL ) BUT when I got Quincy, I noticed on walks he DIDN"T . I called the vet and she suggested we see specialist which we did. Turns out Naddie has "Iris Atrophy"...meaning the muscle doesn't 'work' to close when in bright light as it should. I was told she HAS to wear visor and/or UV protective glasses when outside to prevent 'sun-damage' to eye... and as a minor reason for better comfort. Thankfully it doesn't affect her vision.


I did see the doctor doing the test for his iris - I guess whether it enlarges or contracts reacting to light levels. All was good there. Did you get doggles?



edelweiss said:


> Sue, did she look deep into his ears also? Sometimes a deep sort of yeast can cause eye issues (it is black but far down so you probably would not notice it.
> I know the frustration of not knowing something---actually I don't know a lot of things :HistericalSmiley: but I mean in regard to a proper diagnosis!
> Our opthomologist also is ok w/giving something longer term---on/off/on. We haven't needed to do it but I would it I needed to! :thumbsup:
> Some lines of dogs are more prone than others so maybe it is something in the breeding line.
> ...


Oh Sandi. I forgot about the ear suggestion. She went with a light that they use in ears but then went for the eyes and kept doing things and then I forgot. :smilie_tischkante: Boy I wish I had someone I knew who was a vet. It would help so much with "could you take a quick peak at..."


donnad said:


> At least you know his eyes are fine. Maybe after using the Tylan again, he will become tear stain free. Summer has some tear staining and the next time I take her to the vet, I am going to ask for some. I know it is a cosmetic thing, but we would all like our babies to have a pure white face.


You know how I feel. (sigh)


harrysmom said:


> Even though you're still frustrated because there was no definitive answer or solution, at least you know that Tyler's eyes are fine. That's the important thing. I'm glad, though, that the doctor offered her honest opinion about the surgery. A 50% success rate isn't that great. And maybe the Tylan will work this time. I'll send positive thoughts your way.


Debbie - I am happy too that she didn't figure "let's go with the surgery and if it works, it works, if it doesn't it doesn't. I know how we hate to put our pups under and if it really isn't necessary then why do it for just a 50/50 chance it will work. For something serious I would go for it but not this.


uniquelovdolce said:


> well good for tyler for behaving , and happy he has good eyes but i feel u on coming out with kinda the same questions about the staining n the tearing ,. try the tylan and see how it works this time around , i still thin tyler looks perfect n i see no staining .


I'll let you know how the Tylan goes. There are some angles I look at Tyler and don't see the staining and then others where it makes me crazy. A lot of the pix I take of him are from below so his bushy muzzle hair covers.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

harrysmom said:


> Even though you're still frustrated because there was no definitive answer or solution, at least you know that Tyler's eyes are fine. That's the important thing. I'm glad, though, that the doctor offered her honest opinion about the surgery. A 50% success rate isn't that great. And maybe the Tylan will work this time. I'll send positive thoughts your way.


I'm with Debbie on this. I think if it were me, I'd be happy to know there is nothing wrong or causing Tyler discomfort. I do think some dogs just do tear more then others. And as long as there is no yeasty smell coming from his precious face, I wouldn't worry. If it really bothers you, go ahead and try a round of Tylan again to see if this time it helps. But just be aware that probably as many vets that are fine giving 'pinch' of an antibiotic everyday, there are the same amount that are adamant that it's not ok. So that will have to be a mommy call. :thumbsup:

Have you noticed, does Tyler's paw pads smell yeasty? I've found that often a dog who has 'frito feet' may have an unhealthy amount of yeast in their system. Mine used to have frito feet, but once I switched to grain free food and added probiotics, they don't anymore.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I'm with Debbie on this. I think if it were me, I'd be happy to know there is nothing wrong or causing Tyler discomfort. I do think some dogs just do tear more then others. And as long as there is no yeasty smell coming from his precious face, I wouldn't worry. If it really bothers you, go ahead and try a round of Tylan again to see if this time it helps. But just be aware that probably as many vets that are fine giving 'pinch' of an antibiotic everyday, there are the same amount that are adamant that it's not ok. So that will have to be a mommy call. :thumbsup:
> 
> Have you noticed, does Tyler's paw pads smell yeasty? I've found that often a dog who has 'frito feet' may have an unhealthy amount of yeast in their system. Mine used to have frito feet, but once I switched to grain free food and added probiotics, they don't anymore.


I know. So far I met two different docs at the Animal Medical Center (around for 100 years) who both said they don't worry about such small amounts of antibiotic even given every day.:blink: I think one even said there was some study or something comparing those on it and no effect on health or immune system. I've been against it but I will try at least for a while. 
He has slight frito feet -- never even realized there was such a thing until SM :HistericalSmiley:but he's grain free and I give him AE probiotics. 
But he has absolutely no smell on his face -- I just took a giant whiff...so sweet 
So I guess the next thing is to get an industrial size bottle of white out, huh?:new_shocked: Now that everything's done by computer instead of typewriter and barely any fixes needed I'm sure the company would like to repurpose their product.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Sue, so sorry, just checking in and I saw this for the first time. I am glad they didn't find anything seriously wrong with Tyler's eyes, but know exactly how you feel. You love tyler so much and he's so perfect...you just want him to not only be perfectly white, but healthy and no risk for eye infections. Rocky seems to be getting more staining lately. I thought at first it was the windy weather we've been getting and maybe allergies. I am keeping him off chicken and giving him just the Wellness which I know he does so well on. Last time I strictly gave him wellness, his eyes were clear with no staining, so I'm trying it again. It still gets windy here, so I don't know if it's from that. I may just go get him some sunglasses or goggles to prevent the wind from going in his eyes. I think he is a squinter in bright sunlilght.

Back to tyler: I really think you did all you can do for now...I would just try the Tylan and see how that works. I have Angel Eyes in the house since he was a pup..thinking of putting a pinch on his food, but I noticed he doesn't eat when I do that, so that is why I still have it around. 

I hope you can figure it out...I do the same with Rocky..take pics of him and his fluffy beard covers his staining...he's so gorgeous in every way and I just wish I could FIX it, but so far no luck. I hope you find the answer. 

Tyler is so beautiful and I don't see a bad eye staining problem, but like you said, it's hidden in pictures...so only you know for sure. Don't worry Mommy....it will get better...maybe Spring allergies? I noticed the last few months it's gotten worse for Rocky. Spring starts very early here..so maybe that's the cause? 

hugs to you and kisses for Tyler!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Oh Sue, so sorry, just checking in and I saw this for the first time. I am glad they didn't find anything seriously wrong with Tyler's eyes, but know exactly how you feel. You love tyler so much and he's so perfect...you just want him to not only be perfectly white, but healthy and no risk for eye infections. Rocky seems to be getting more staining lately. I thought at first it was the windy weather we've been getting and maybe allergies. I am keeping him off chicken and giving him just the Wellness which I know he does so well on. Last time I strictly gave him wellness, his eyes were clear with no staining, so I'm trying it again. It still gets windy here, so I don't know if it's from that. I may just go get him some sunglasses or goggles to prevent the wind from going in his eyes. I think he is a squinter in bright sunlilght.
> 
> Back to tyler: I really think you did all you can do for now...I would just try the Tylan and see how that works. I have Angel Eyes in the house since he was a pup..thinking of putting a pinch on his food, but I noticed he doesn't eat when I do that, so that is why I still have it around.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Dianne. It's kind of an all year long thing. Whether he's in or out. I've been having the hair near his eyes clipped closer now which has helped alot so he hasn't got a big long blob of wetness down his face.
Hey even the Mona Lisa has a little off smile so that's what i figure with Tyler -- very near perfection And as far as personality and temperament -- yes perfection.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Awww, mama...your little boy is perfection...I just love Tyler's adorable little face. He's the same size and look as my Rockstar. I just love little Tyler to death!!!!!:wub::wub::wub:



Snowbody said:


> Thanks so much Dianne. It's kind of an all year long thing. Whether he's in or out. I've been having the hair near his eyes clipped closer now which has helped alot so he hasn't got a big long blob of wetness down his face.
> Hey even the Mona Lisa has a little off smile so that's what i figure with Tyler -- very near perfection And as far as personality and temperament -- yes perfection.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You know, even if you've taken care of whatever allergen may have got the staining started, it just seems to take forever for it to get out of their systems. With Jett, his face was pure white for so long. And then a couple of years ago in the fall he started to tear. At first I thought it was the down comforter. But took that away and no change. I _*think*_ I have it finally figured out. When my store was in Shipshewana, I shared the building with another store. They went out of business and a new store came in. They opened in May. It was that fall that Jett's staining started to happen. They went out of business last summer and when they moved out I noticed there was mold growing on the walls where they had some fountains running. I had some customers who said they smelled mold when they came into my store but I never noticed it. So now that we have moved out of that building and in our new location, it started to improve. It got even better when I switched to grain free food. But we had almost 2 years worth of staining so it's taking forever for it to totally go away. I'm guessing in another few months perhaps his peachy cheeks will be snow white again. And it's been 6 months since we moved out of the old building. And I know exactly what you are talking about with pics. When you look at Jett face on, his muzzle covers any staining. It's those profile pics that tell the full story. :blush:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I FORGOT SOMETHING ELSE:

I just got off the phone with the vet tech. The ophthalmologist had told me about a veterinary wipe for tear stains that she said people were getting good results from using. I thought they were putting it in the bag with the Tylan but they hadn't. This is the product:
http://www.imedpharma.com/index.php...tpl&product_id=8&category_id=6&keyword=i+lash

I think you can google more info on it. I'm going to get it (tho the AMC is at the complete other side of Manhattan than I am or else I'll order on line if i can. I'll let you know how the wipes work.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Great news about Tyler's eyes, Sue. So thankful!!! My Darla has tear stain and my Fallon does not. I always attributed it to Darla being tinier and closer to the floor/rugs/ground. LOL
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that Tyler's eyes are ok! That is the most important part, the rest is cosmetic although I do admit, it still bothers us!
Do you notice his tear staining all year long or is it just seasonal? I know Bibu gets more tear stains during the winter when the air inside the house is really dry. I bought a humidifier and it really seemed to help a lot. Now that we are getting closer to summer, I am leaving the windows open to air out the house and we'll see how it goes from here. 
Let us know how those wipes go. They sound really interesting!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> You know, even if you've taken care of whatever allergen may have got the staining started, it just seems to take forever for it to get out of their systems. With Jett, his face was pure white for so long. And then a couple of years ago in the fall he started to tear. At first I thought it was the down comforter. But took that away and no change. I _*think*_ I have it finally figured out. When my store was in Shipshewana, I shared the building with another store. They went out of business and a new store came in. They opened in May. It was that fall that Jett's staining started to happen. They went out of business last summer and when they moved out I noticed there was mold growing on the walls where they had some fountains running. I had some customers who said they smelled mold when they came into my store but I never noticed it. So now that we have moved out of that building and in our new location, it started to improve. It got even better when I switched to grain free food. But we had almost 2 years worth of staining so it's taking forever for it to totally go away. I'm guessing in another few months perhaps his peachy cheeks will be snow white again. And it's been 6 months since we moved out of the old building. And I know exactly what you are talking about with pics. When you look at Jett face on, his muzzle covers any staining. It's those profile pics that tell the full story. :blush:


It really can be triggered by anything I think. If they were dark colored dogs we'd probably never see it. :huh: I'll just keep trying to keep them as clean as possible and see if the new wipes help.


KAG said:


> Great news about Tyler's eyes, Sue. So thankful!!! My Darla has tear stain and my Fallon does not. I always attributed it to Darla being tinier and closer to the floor/rugs/ground. LOL
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxo


Don't know what it's attributed to and feels like it's the luck of the draw.


Bibu said:


> I'm glad to hear that Tyler's eyes are ok! That is the most important part, the rest is cosmetic although I do admit, it still bothers us!
> Do you notice his tear staining all year long or is it just seasonal? I know Bibu gets more tear stains during the winter when the air inside the house is really dry. I bought a humidifier and it really seemed to help a lot. Now that we are getting closer to summer, I am leaving the windows open to air out the house and we'll see how it goes from here.
> Let us know how those wipes go. They sound really interesting!


Tyler has it pretty much all year round so not just a seasonal thing. We have all the seasons here in NYC so hot, cold, dry, wet and no real difference. And no carpeting for the most part in the apartment. I'll report back on the wipes once I get them and use them for a while.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sue, I am sorry that you did not get a definitive answer regarding the tearing but I am happy to hear that Tyler's eyes are fine. Like I told you in an earlier post, I had a test done on Katie. They found that her ducts were not blocked at all. She was a year old when we had it done. As she has gotten older the tearing has definitely gotten less and less. She has practically none now. I do an eye wash on her every day followed by a chalky powder.

By the way, thank you. I got the book today. Can't wait to start reading it.

uhoh, it is thundering, got to go put the Thunder shirts on


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Sue, Tyler looks perfect and I never noticed any staining issues in his pictures!! I'm glad that there's no problems with his eyes, wish you the best of luck with the new treatment plan!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lynda said:


> Sue, I am sorry that you did not get a definitive answer regarding the tearing but I am happy to hear that Tyler's eyes are fine. Like I told you in an earlier post, I had a test done on Katie. They found that her ducts were not blocked at all. She was a year old when we had it done. As she has gotten older the tearing has definitely gotten less and less. She has practically none now. I do an eye wash on her every day followed by a chalky powder.
> 
> By the way, thank you. I got the book today. Can't wait to start reading it.
> 
> uhoh, it is thundering, got to go put the Thunder shirts on


Lynda - I do remember you saying that. Hope same will be true of Tyler. 
So glad you got A Dog's Purpose. Boy that was fast - dropped it off at Fed Ex Ground uh - yesterday.!! Wow. That was fast. You'll love it. The first two chapters had me worried but stick with it...very uplifting.:chili:


yeagerbum said:


> Sue, Tyler looks perfect and I never noticed any staining issues in his pictures!! I'm glad that there's no problems with his eyes, wish you the best of luck with the new treatment plan!


Thanks Sarah. My photographic skills. :HistericalSmiley:Really depends on the angle you look at him.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I am happy and sad... Good they don't see anything wrong, but what a shame they don't think they can do anything . Both for cosmetic and health reasons. It does bother them. 

Did the vet mention a course of tetracycline? Or how about allergy medication? Home cooked limited diet food? Ear drops for any possible irritants. Of course I don't really have a clue, just throwing out ideas. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> Well I am happy and sad... Good they don't see anything wrong, but what a shame they don't think they can do anything . Both for cosmetic and health reasons. It does bother them.
> 
> Did the vet mention a course of tetracycline? Or how about allergy medication? Home cooked limited diet food? Ear drops for any possible irritants. Of course I don't really have a clue, just throwing out ideas. :grouphug:


I know Maureen. Yes she did mention Tetracycline but says that she likes to go with Tylan first because it's easier on the stomach and doesn't kill the good bacteria. I told her Tyler is on probiotics. I figure I'll give the Tylan another go around and if that doesn't work might ask for the Tetracycline. I just don't really think it's allergy related - having a skin child with severe allergies I sort of know the signs. I already home cook and he isn't very itchy at all. I use a natural ingredient shampoo for dogs. I also don't see anything different in his eye discharge between New York City and Vermont. I appreciate the options. I think I've read every tear stain thread in the past year on SM. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sue, good news that nothing is serious with Tyler's eyes. Try the Tylan. Like I said, it worked wonders for Bonnie.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I haven't read the threads much on SM the last few days Sue so I"m sorry I missed seeing this! I still owe you an email too.

Well happy to know Ty's eyes are healthy and all. As far as the cause of the stains I know you are frustrated that you can't find the source. I told you before that Benny stained until he was 2 almost 3. Tylan did not work for us. Not sure what it was but one day they just stopped growing back. I had cut the stained hair off and it never grew back red. I think he just grew out of the stains and I supposed I found the right food combo. Not exactly sure what I did. But give it time...I know! You feel like you have, but believe me when I look @ Tyler I don't even see his stains. I felt the same way though when I looked at Ben when he had stains. You keep seeing it. Hopefully he'll be like Benny and grow out of them this year. Fingers/paws crossed!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I haven't been posting much lately but I want to tell you I am so glad Mr. Tyler's eyes are okay. I can relate to your frustration. You may already be aware of some of these things, so forgive me if you have already heard it. My first Malt had the staining pretty bad and the vet not only put him on the antibiotic, but gave me a steroidal eye drop to use for a week. It worked! I check Rose & Lily's eyes every day with a good light for little hairs that might be poking the eye or hair in the eye both of which will cause tearing. (duh) I use the Bausch & Lomb eyewash to get these out. It is very soothing to the eye. Also, you can trim away the stained hair with small blunt-tip scissors. I use plain cornstarch applied with a q-tip which helps keep the area dry and white. Rose has never had a problem, but Lily tears sometimes. I hope this helps...:wub:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Sorry just noticed this and not on here as much but Susan I am glad Tyler's eyes are okay and its nothing serious. 

I am going to say Max is also getting more **** in his eyes.but I think his allergies are acting up and I have to fine the culprit...ugh ..

Just a thought what do you use detergent wise to wash his bedding and also washing the floors....Max has such bad allergies that I try to use as natural as possible...and are pet safe...:wub: 

Take care Lyn and Max


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Sue, good news that nothing is serious with Tyler's eyes. Try the Tylan. Like I said, it worked wonders for Bonnie.


Thanks, Linda. Am hoping so.


mom2bijou said:


> I haven't read the threads much on SM the last few days Sue so I"m sorry I missed seeing this! I still owe you an email too.
> 
> Well happy to know Ty's eyes are healthy and all. As far as the cause of the stains I know you are frustrated that you can't find the source. I told you before that Benny stained until he was 2 almost 3. Tylan did not work for us. Not sure what it was but one day they just stopped growing back. I had cut the stained hair off and it never grew back red. I think he just grew out of the stains and I supposed I found the right food combo. Not exactly sure what I did. But give it time...I know! You feel like you have, but believe me when I look @ Tyler I don't even see his stains. I felt the same way though when I looked at Ben when he had stains. You keep seeing it. Hopefully he'll be like Benny and grow out of them this year. Fingers/paws crossed!


Thanks, Tammy and don't worry about the e-mail. You've had a lot going on with your grandfather's passing and I just hope you're doing better.
I so hope what happened with Ben happens with Tyler. I just have to be patient. We started the Tylan. I think it tastes nasty so I think when we first tried it and he was on dog food he might not have eaten at times. Now that I home cook, he scarfs up every meal so maybe that will help. We'll see.


aprilb said:


> I haven't been posting much lately but I want to tell you I am so glad Mr. Tyler's eyes are okay. I can relate to your frustration. You may already be aware of some of these things, so forgive me if you have already heard it. My first Malt had the staining pretty bad and the vet not only put him on the antibiotic, but gave me a steroidal eye drop to use for a week. It worked! I check Rose & Lily's eyes every day with a good light for little hairs that might be poking the eye or hair in the eye both of which will cause tearing. (duh) I use the Bausch & Lomb eyewash to get these out. It is very soothing to the eye. Also, you can trim away the stained hair with small blunt-tip scissors. I use plain cornstarch applied with a q-tip which helps keep the area dry and white. Rose has never had a problem, but Lily tears sometimes. I hope this helps...:wub:


Thanks April. She didn't suggest any drops but I did tell her I'm using B&L eye wash, filtered water, no grains, etc. I do check for little hairs and indeed he often has really little ones, almost like fibers and I pull them out. I have my groomer cut away the stained hair and he looks best right after being with her every three weeks. I don't use cornstarch much because I found it clumped too much and caked. But I do wipe discharge from his eyes with a tissue two or three times a day...whenever I notice tearing. Thanks for the advice.



malteseboy22 said:


> Sorry just noticed this and not on here as much but Susan I am glad Tyler's eyes are okay and its nothing serious.
> 
> I am going to say Max is also getting more **** in his eyes.but I think his allergies are acting up and I have to fine the culprit...ugh ..
> 
> ...


Thanks, Lyn. I have a very allergic skin kid and we're allergic to a lot of fragrances, etc so I'm pretty careful about most products. I use All Free Detergent - no dyes, perfumes, etc on his bedding and toys etc. I only use vinegar and water for our wood and tile floors and barely have any carpeting. And his shampoo is all natural TropicClean. Arghhhh. Oh well, as long as he's healthy.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

malteseboy22 said:


> Sorry just noticed this and not on here as much but Susan I am glad Tyler's eyes are okay and its nothing serious.
> 
> I am going to say Max is also getting more **** in his eyes.but I think his allergies are acting up and I have to fine the culprit...ugh ..
> 
> ...


Lynda, did you change your email address? I've missed you!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Sue, good news that nothing is serious with Tyler's eyes. Try the Tylan. Like I said, it worked wonders for Bonnie.


Linda, where do you get the Tylan? Do you need a perscription?


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh okay Susan, I was just asking, since I use all natural stuff because of my allergy boy too...lol The stuff I get smells of oranges that I got at Whole foods, I don't like the smell of vinegar and the product is safe for pets. I use the earthbath hypo allergic shampoo and the wipes as well.. He was at the groomers last week and I am going to have to ask them what conditioner they used as they let me see the label, which was fine...but it made his hair so soft and no smell at all...I find conditioners have alot of smell to them...DH noticed that he had no smell and was happy so was I..:goof:.Max seems happier....sorry I missed you on FB...talk soon,, take care and PM if you need too...


----------



## trkl (Jun 3, 2009)

We had all the same issues with Lacey. Tried every food brand, shampoo, eye wash, etc. She still had a lot of wetness and staining under her eyes. I felt the same way, it can't be healthy to have all that gunk in there, even though I cleaned it every day. Finally got some angel eyes. Took a few weeks but for the first time since we brought her home 2 years ago, the new hairs are growing white! The staining is not completely gone after about 3 weeks, but it looks at least 70% better. I am fine with that.
I do have some concerns keeping her on it longterm so maybe we'll cut it down to once every few days?


----------

